# Stahlvorfach selber binden



## MoRbId (18. Juni 2017)

Mahlzeit. Ich setze mich das erste mal mit selbstgebundenen Stahlvorfächern auseinander. In wenigen Wochen geht es wieder nach Mecklenburg Vorpommern, und ich möchte gern mit Köderfisch angeln. Nun suche ich für genau dieses Stahvorfach: 
https://pro-fishing.de/vorfacher-le...BDcq2VFS_7R4DTue1y8skGgN5d1W5lJNH0aAkUH8P8HAQ

mit dem Durchmesser 0,36mm Passende Quetschhülsen und eine Zange. 
Habt ihr Vorschläge? Am besten die Hülsen und die Zange in einem Shop zum bestellen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Schau mal bei Tommi (raubfischspezi.com) vorbei, der dürfte alles Nötige haben. Vermutlich auch fertige Vorfächer aus Flexonit.


----------



## MoRbId (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Naja fertige will ich ja eben nicht. Und ich weis auch nicht welchen Durchmesser ich da brauch. Deswegen ja die Frage. Klemmhülsen find ich überalls, Zangen auch. Nur was ist das richtige?


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Dann hättest du deine Frage ggf. direkt richtig formulieren sollen.

Da du dein Vorfach zwei mal durch die Hülse bekommen musst, passen für dein 0,36er also 0,8er Hülsen. Und das Flexonit ist dort auch günstiger als in deinem Link.
Hättest aber auch Tommi direkt fragen können, der hätte dir sicher auch geantwortet.
Oder ohne Hülsen bauen ...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Hi Leute,

 ich hole den Thread aus gg. Anlass wieder hoch. Binde meine Stahlvorfächer auch selber, allerdings erst seit Kurzem und habe damit noch nichts gefangen. Ich bin um ehrlich zu sein etwas skeptisch was meine Konstruktionen angeht. Sie halten zwar nem kurzen Zugtest stand, aber wie es bei nem dicken Hecht aussieht weiß ich nicht. Folgendes Material nutze ich.

https://www.amazon.de/Behr-Accessoires-Klemmh%C3%BClsen-Sortimentsbox-60278/dp/B003UAMP8W/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1505203728&sr=8-16&keywords=quetschh%C3%BClsen
https://www.amazon.de/Cormoran-84-12013-Quetschh%C3%83%C2%BClsenzange-15cm/dp/B000Y3UUJY/ref=sr_1_1?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1505203760&sr=1-1&keywords=cormoran+quetschh%C3%BClsenzange
https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-7x7-stahldraht-braun-13kg-5m--vc0122

 So richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht. Sollte ich doch etwas anderes nehmen an Komponenten? Die Hülsen sind zu kurz, stehen kein Stück über an den Seiten, im Gegenteil...Was haltet ihr von der Zange? Der Draht? Die Hülsen?

 Ich habe auch gelesen das man darauf achten soll, dass sich der Stahl in der Hülsen nicht kreuzt. Aber das ist unmöglich...Stecke ich es das zweite Mal durch liegt es immer über Kreuz in der Hülse...Habe mal versucht es parallel zu legen, aber durch die selbst geringe Steifheit des Seils legt es sich immer wieder über kreuz...Habt ihr da nen Tipp? Von Außen sieht es zunächst richtig aus. Zieht man dann aber leicht an einem der Enden sieht man, dass der Draht sich in der Hülse kreuzt...Somit quetscht man direkt auf das Stahlseil und nicht dazwischen...Wie handhabt ihr das? 
 Wie stark soll man quetschen? Will ungerne Fische deshalb verlieren.


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> [...] Sie halten zwar nem kurzen Zugtest stand, aber wie es bei nem dicken Hecht aussieht weiß ich nicht. [...]



Was heißt einen kurzen Zugtest? Hat sich deine Konstruktion denn schon einmal gelöst? Wo genau liegen denn deine Unsicherheiten - hört sich irgendwie nach einer zunächst subjektiven Verunsicherung an. Kreuzen des Vorfachs hat bei mir noch nie Probleme bereitet; ich drücke die Hülse auch so fest zusammen wie es geht. Ich kann das Stahl maximal 3x durch die Hülse ziehen. So habe ich Vorfachdurchmesser und Hülsenbreite aufeinander abgestimmt. Habe damit noch nie einen Hecht aufgrund eines Vorfachdefektes verloren.

Klar ich benutze andere Materialien, aber das ist ja auch persönlicher Geschmack.

Das sind aber auch nur meine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ja, bei einem meiner ersten Vorfächer rutschte das Stahl aus der Hülse...Kurzer Zugtest heißt: Schlauf um nen Bleistift, Drilling fixieren und einmal fest ziehen. Auch stoßweise Schläge führe ich damit aus. Also sollte das Stahlvorfach durch das Quetschen nicht beschädigt werden? Wenn du sogar 3 mal durchziehst quetscht du ja zwangsläufig auf das Seil. Wenn das hält ist ja gut. Da liegt meine Sorge. Das ich halt zu sehr quetsche, das Stahlseil überkreuzt sich und ich quetsche es quasi kaputt..


----------



## Franky (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht wirklich sicher, ob das alles so zueinander passt. Die Hülsen sind im kleinsten Innendurchmesser 1 mm? Welche davon nimmst Du?
Dein 7x7 Stahl mit 13 kg Tragkraft ist ungefähr von welchem Durchmesser? Ich würde vermuten, irgendwas um 0,35 mm (+/-). Ich persönlich würde da maximal 'ne 0,8 mm Hülse nehmen. I. d. R. nehme ich 0,27 mm Feinseil und eine 0,6 mm Hülse.
Ist die Hülse zu "groß" ist der Widerstand im Inneren für die Drähte zu "gering". Darum immer die Hülse so klein wie eben möglich wählen. Bezüglich des Überkreuzens hatte ich noch keine Probleme.
Meine Zange ist eine 5-Punkt von Jenzi...


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Die Hüllen passen schon. Ging mir lediglich um das Thema mit dem Zerquetschen des Drahtes. Dann mache ich mir wohl mehr Sorgen als nötig. Mal gucken wie sich meine Vorfächer dann tatsächlich im Drill schlagen, nur man will ja vorher möglichst alle Fehler ausschließen können.


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Also das der Stahl aus der Hülse rutscht ist nicht gut. In jedem Fall würde ich eine Mehrpunkt Quetschhülsenzange verwenden, so wie Franky geschrieben hat. Ein Freund von mir hat anfangs auch immer ne Wasserpumpenzange verwendet und da ist das dann auch mal passiert. Mit einer soliden 5 Punkt Zange machst du nichts falsch. Ob du die nun im einem Shop bestellst oder nicht ist denk ich egal. Das sollte nur passen. Nicht das du kleine Quetschhülsen verwendest und dann mit der Zange direkt auf das Stahl drückst und nicht auf die Hülse. Das wäre nicht gut.

Ein anderer Grund für das rausrutschen könnte wie gesagt die Abstimmung von Vorfachdurchmesser zu Innendurchmesser der Hülse sein. Das würde ich ggf optimieren.

Ich habe gute Erfahrung gemacht mit:
Drennan Slim Crimps Quetschhülsen in 28lb to 40lb, kombiniert mit
Drennan 7 Strand 28lb 12-7kg Pike Wire Stahlvorfach (für schwerere Kunstköder)

Das kann ich gut 3x durch die Quetschhülse führen und hatte noch nie Probleme.


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ah eine Sache fällt mir noch ein. Wenn du gar keine Erfahrung damit hast, dann geh doch einfach mal in einen Laden und lass dich von einem Verkäufer deiner Wahl beraten. Im Laden gibt es sicherlich Hülsen und Vorfach die du ggf auf deine schon vorhandenen Sachen abstimmen kannst. Damit bekommst du dann 2 Sachen:
Abgestimmtest Tackel und ein gutes Gefühl beim Fischen |kopfkrat


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Schau dir doch mal meine Zange an. Die hat 5 Punkte 
 Denke es liegt an den Hülsen an sich. Die sind zu kurz. Teste erstmal meine bisherigen Vorfächer und wenn es da zu Abrissen kommt werden die entsorgt und ich binde neu. Dann mit anderen Hülsen und dem Drennan Draht.


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich wollte damit nicht direkt auf Drennan Stahlvorfach verweisen -  das war vielleicht etwas irreführend. Das ist nur eine Kombination die sich bei mir als praktikabel erwiesen hat. Ich fische auch Flexonit und Cannelle mit unterschiedlichen Hülsen. Die von mir beschriebene Kombination eines 1x7 Vorfachs ist sicher nicht universell einsetzbar. Nur als Info!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Noch zu erwähnen wäre, dass ich 7x7 Draht nehme. Aber das sollte ja keinen Unterschied machen beim Quetschen? Nutzt du nur den 1x7 zum Spinnern?


----------



## SigmundFreud (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich konnte keinen Unterschied beim Quetschen bemerken, nutze dafür aber zu selten 7x7 um eine qualifizierte Aussage machen zu können.

Ich nutze:

-1x7 in 3 Stärken zum Gufi/Wobbler fischen (12lb,24lb,28lb)

12lb für Barsch (weil bei uns immer mit Hecht zu rechnen ist)
24lb als Standartgröße auch für kleine Hechtgummis
28lb an schweren Wobblern (was nochmal deutlich steifer als das 24lb ist)

-gelegendlich 7x7 für toten Köderfisch (26lb)

am Driftsystem oder auf Grund


Aber ich hab die Weißheit nicht gepachtet und es geht bestimmt genauer auf den Punkt. Außerdem fische ich ausschließlich in zwei kleinen Flüssen und die Hechtgröße liegt im Mittel bei 70 (+-20)cm. Dafür reichts. 7x7 ist bestimmt nicht verkehrt, aber wäre mir für alle Gelegenheiten zu teuer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ok danke dir für deine Hilfe! Werde dann beim nächsten Binden mal andere Hülsen nehmen, denn die Länge passt mir da noch nicht so ganz. Wenn die länger sind hat der Draht auch mehr Kontakt zur Hülse und kann noch weniger rausrutschen (so meine Theorie).

Danke nochmal!


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Zum Hechtangeln reicht auch 1x7 Stahl.
7x7 Stahl ist weicher, das neigt daher aber auch eher zu Verwicklungen und ist teurer. 
Ist halt auch Geschmacksache. 

Ich quetsche seit Jahren mit den Sachen die Tommi Engel im Shop hat:
Beim Quantum Ultra Wire Leader
sind die passenden Hülsen schon immer dabei. 

Als Ersatz habe ich die Quetschhülsen von Jenzi  und als Zange ebenfalls die von Jenzi.

Wenn die Klemmhülse nicht zu groß für das Stahlvorfach ist, dann reicht es aus einmal durch die Hülse zu gehen und wenn es geht darauf zu achten, dass man das Stahl nicht überkreuzt.

Wichtig ist, dass man das Stahl beim Quetschen nicht "zerquetscht" - also mit "Kraft aber mit Gefühl" zudrücken. 

Übrigens:
Es gab vor ca. 10 Jahren mal einen Händler der fertige, selbstgebaute Stahlvorfächer verkauft hat. Der hat mir erzählt, dass er intensive Tests gemacht hat und dabei die 1x geschlauften die besten Tragkraftwerte erzielt hatten. 

Zum gleichen Ergebnis kam auch ein Artikel von Johannes Dietel der vor ebenfalls ca. 10 Jahren mal in der Fisch & Fang war. Doppelte "Schlaufung" bringt zumindest unter Laborbedingungen nix.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Also doch nicht überkreuzen...Aber wie soll das gehen? Wie gesagt, in der Hülse kreuzen die sich immer. Egal wie penibel ich die einführe. Ich führe einmal durch, fixiere den Draht unten ander Hülse, führe das zweite mal oberhalb des bereits eingeführten Drahtes lang, fixiere weiter und trotzdem ist der Draht in der Hülse dann gekreuzt...Es geht bei mir einfach nicht anders. 

Kann ja dann nur am Draht oder an der Hülse liegen. Werde mal etwas rumprobieren. Nächstes Mal erstmal andere Hülsen und anderen Draht.

Werde mal mit deiner Kombi testen, Franz. Gerade schon bestellt.


----------



## Purist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Wenn du es dir einfach und preiswert machen willst, kaufe zum Spinnfischen ummanteltes 1x7 und twizzel einfach die Enden. Anschließend die Umwicklung leicht mit 'nem Feuerzeug anschmelzen und fertig. Ich baue meine Vorfächer seit 25 Jahren so und mir ist noch nie eins aufgegangen. Wenn du flexiblere Vorfächer willst, musst du nur mit der Tragkraft runter.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich hab mal eben eine Quetschung vorgenommen 

Siehe Bilder. So mach ich das - kann man wahrscheinlich schöner machen, aber zuverlässig halten tut das in dieser Art und Weise bei mir seit Ewigkeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Twizzle = Erwärmen? Also einfach durch die Quetschhülse und nicht mit ner Zange, sondern leicht anschmelzen? So ähnlich wie man das mit dicker Fluorocarbon als Vorfach handhabt?

Sry falls ich doof frage aber so ganz klar ist mir das noch nicht.

Franz, sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Wenn du, wie in deinen Bildern zu sehen, bevor du quetscht mal das obere bzw das untere Ende hinter der Schlaufe ziehst, zieht sich dann auch auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite das entsprechende Ende mit? Weil daran konnte ich immer sehen, dass mein Seil sich in der Hülse gekreuzt hat. Besser kann ich es nicht beschreiben.

Btw. Du lässt ordentlich was überstehen, richtig? Schneidest du auch nicht ab?

Bei mir sieht es immer so aus. Die markierten Stellen sind da wo ich ziehe und wo es sich dann auf der ggü Seite mitzieht. Oder muss das so und ich hab geradn Balken vorm Kopp?


----------



## Franky (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Erwärmen ist gut  Du glühst das kurze Ende komplett aus (entspannst es), so dass es straff um das lange Ende gewickelt werden kann und das Ganze zusammenhält.
https://www.doctor-catch.com/de/raubfischangeln/stahlvorfach-selber-machen-ohne-klemmhuelsen


----------



## Purist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Twizzle = Erwärmen? Also einfach durch die Quetschhülse und nicht mit ner Zange, sondern leicht anschmelzen? So ähnlich wie man das mit dicker Fluorocarbon als Vorfach handhabt?



Twizzeln ist quasi das Umwickeln des Stahlvorfaches mit dem jeweiligen Endstück. Das kannst du per Hand, mit einer um das Stahlvorfach rotierenden Arterienklemme oder per "Twizzle-Stick" machen, das anschließende anschmelzen der Ummantelung ist nicht zwingend notwendig, manche verkleben das auch oder befestigen es gar nicht weiter. 
Der Vorteil: Du brauchst keine Klemmhülsen, keine Zange, das ganze ist unauffälliger und hält trotzdem besser. Einziger Nachteil: Es kostet ein paar cm mehr an Vorfachmaterial, bei 1x7 ist das aber zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Purist, ich werde diese Möglichkeit auch mal testen. Muss nachher mal ein paar YT Videos schauen wie genau das funzt. Aber klingt interessant. Danke für den Tipp!
 Muss es für diese Methode ummantelt sein, oder geht auch normales 1x7?


----------



## u-see fischer (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Schaust Du hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm auf Bastelecke klicken, anschließend Vorfächer selber bauen.


----------



## Nordan (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Schaust Du hier: http://www.raubfischspezialist.de/index1.htm auf Bastelecke klicken, anschließend Vorfächer selber bauen.



Ich "lackiere" meine getwizzelten Vorfächer ebenfalls mit Sekundenkleber. ALs twizzelstick reicht mir auch ne Köder oder Häkelnadel.
Was oft nicht gewusst wird: Es ist mit dem "flämischen Auge" auch möglich ein Öhr zu twizzeln.

Quetschen tu ich nur noch am Wasser wenns mal fix gehen muss oder für Stinger. Und ich kann dir (TE) nur empfehlen gute Hülsen (bspw die Drennan) zu kaufen.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Twizzle = Erwärmen? Also einfach durch die Quetschhülse und nicht mit ner Zange, sondern leicht anschmelzen? So ähnlich wie man das mit dicker Fluorocarbon als Vorfach handhabt?
> 
> Sry falls ich doof frage aber so ganz klar ist mir das noch nicht.
> 
> ...



Versuche es so zu legen, wie ich es in meinen Bildern gezeigt habe. Einfach parallel. Je "steifer" das Stahl ist, desto einfacher geht das. Wieder ein Grund mehr für 1x7  

Aber selbst wenn das überkreuzt ist, geht die Welt auch nicht unter... Das hält deswegen auch. Wenn man z.B. selber ein Doppelhaken-System bastelt, muss man insgesamt 3x durch die Hülse. Da bleibts dann manchmal einfach nicht aus, dass das Stahl auch mal übereinander liegt. Hält trotzdem.

Wichtig ist wie gesagt, so zudrücken dass es fest ist und dabei das Stahl nicht zu zerquetschen. 

Den Überstand kann man abzwicken, falls er stört. 

Anschließend kann man über die Hülse noch einen Schrumpfschlauch drübermachen, wenn man möchte. 

Twizzeln ist natürlich auch eine Option, aber dazu braucht man etwas mehr Geduld. Und gerade am Wasser hab ich die meistens nicht  (eigentlich etwas seltsam als Angler :q ) und quetsche dann lieber.


----------



## Purist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Twizzeln ist natürlich auch eine Option, aber dazu braucht man etwas mehr Geduld. Und gerade am Wasser hab ich die meistens nicht  (eigentlich etwas seltsam als Angler :q ) und quetsche dann lieber.



Warum am Wasser? Ich schleppe keine Vorfachmaterialien mit mir herum, nur fertige Vorfächer. Ich verstaue die in kleinen Tüten mit Druckverschluß und die kommen in eine kleine Mappe (12x18cm). Die Tüten man wunderbar beschriften (z.B. Tragkraft, wer will auch Länge), von außen optisch beurteilen und vor dem Angeltrip auswählen. All das wird natürlich wieder verwendet, dann weiß man auch schon vorab, an den leeren Tüten, was man nachbauen muss.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Tüten kann man wunderbar beschriften (z.B. Tragkraft, wer will auch Länge), von außen optisch beurteilen und vor dem Angeltrip auswählen. All das wird natürlich wieder verwendet, dann weiß man auch schon vorab, an den leeren Tüten, was man nachbauen muss.




 Genau so schauts in meinem Angelkoffer auch aus. Auf meinen Tüten steht Tragkraft und Länge drauf.


----------



## Franz_16 (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Purist schrieb:


> Warum am Wasser? Ich schleppe keine Vorfachmaterialien mit mir herum, nur fertige Vorfächer. Ich verstaue die in kleinen Tüten mit Druckverschluß und die kommen in eine kleine Mappe (12x18cm). Die Tüten man wunderbar beschriften (z.B. Tragkraft, wer will auch Länge), von außen optisch beurteilen und vor dem Angeltrip auswählen. All das wird natürlich wieder verwendet, dann weiß man auch schon vorab, an den leeren Tüten, was man nachbauen muss.



Herzlichen Glückwunsch, zu soviel Organisation #6

Ich kriege das seit über 20 Jahren nicht nachhaltig auf die Reihe! 

Am Jahresanfang sortiere ich alles in Boxen in einer großen Spinntasche ein. 

Spätestens am 10. Mai ist das nur noch ein großes Behältnis wo alles quer durcheinanderfliegt. 

Sicher habe ich da irgendwo 2-3 fertige Stahlvorfächer verstaut, die ich am Jahresanfang in weiser Voraussicht gebunden habe. 

Aber bis ich die finde, habe ich schneller neue gequetscht. :q


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Franz glaub mir, ich habe alles versucht die parallel zu legen. Es geht mit dem 7x7 Draht einfach nicht. Mit dem 1x7 wirds sicherlich gehen.

Habe mir mal die Twizzle/Kleb Anleitung von Tommi angeschaut. Ist ja kinderleicht. Das das halten soll kann ich kaum glauben. Aber ich werde das definitiv mal testen. So verschwendet man auch nicht so viel wie beim normalen Twizzlen. Nur einr Frage noch. Muss es wirklich dieser auf der Seite empfohlene Sekundenkleber sein oder kann ich auch einen guten ausm Baumarkt nehmen? Der hat ja keine besonderen Eigenschaften oder? Gibt's Unterschiede zwischen Tommi seinem und normalen ausm Baumarkt?


----------



## Purist (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Am Jahresanfang sortiere ich alles in Boxen in einer großen Spinntasche ein.
> 
> Spätestens am 10. Mai ist das nur noch ein großes Behältnis wo alles quer durcheinanderfliegt.



Was sind das für Boxen? Ich benutze auch deswegen die Tüten, damit ich kein Chaos bekomme und nicht zuviel mit mir herumschleppe. Der Umgang damit ist reine Gewohnheit. Kaputte Stahlvorfächer kommen da nie zurück in die Mappe, sondern in eine Extratasche, die Tüten hingegen immer an die hinterste Stelle (hinter den eingetüteten Vorfächern).  
Wenn ich ein Vorfach wieder einpacken will, weil es noch in Ordnung ist, hohle ich die leere Tüte mit einem Handgriff hervor, eine Wicklung und es wird wieder eingetütet. 
Daheim werden die leeren Tüten entnommen und je nach Bedarf die Vorfächer neu gebaut/getwizzelt. 
Das spart auch am Wasser Zeit. Pro Tag verschleiße ich maximal 5, durchschnittlich eher ein bis zwei Vorfächer. In der Mappe sind i.d.R. 40 Fertige eingetütet. Ich brauche keine 10 Sekunden um ein passendes in der Hand zu haben. 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Aber bis ich die finde, habe ich schneller neue gequetscht. :q



Darauf hätte ich keine Lust, im Ufergras ständig Wirbel/Schrumpfschläuche etc. zu verlieren. Mir reicht's aber häufig auch schon, bei widrigen Wetterverhältnissen Vorfächer anknoten zu müssen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (12. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Fangt ihr alle immer soviel oder woher der Verschleiß?


----------



## Purist (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ein Knick, Kringel oder eine starke Aufrauung und das Stahlvorfach wird getauscht. Wodurch kommen diese Mängel zustande?: 
-Hängerlösen: Ich benutze einen Köderretter, der über das Stahlvorfach die Haken aufbiegt. Jeder heftige Hänger, bei dem ich z.B. zwei Hakenspitzen aufbiegen muss, demoliert dabei das Stahlvorfach. 
-die Fänge: Große Zander aber schon Hechte ab 60cm sind Meister darin, Stahlvorfächer austauschwürdig zu beschädigen. Bei Hechten hat man nach einem heftigen Drill meist Kringelsalat, bei Zandern eher einen Knick..
-Nachlässigkeiten beim Wurf: Geht Richtung Hänger lösen, ein paar Mal wegen Wind ins Schilf oder Ufergestrüpp geworfen und dort etwas rabiat wieder herausgezogen und schon ist der Knick drin..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Hm, dann werf ich wohl gut. 
Fange momentan aber auch schlecht. In letzter Zeit fang ich nur die Bruthechte. Auf dicken Blinker/Spinner...

 Liegt aber auch an der Kombi aus Schnur und Rute. Die Shotgun mit der PowerPro lässt sich sowas von genau werfen, da werf ich auf 10m locker flockig ausm Handgelenk zwischen 2 ins Wasser ragenden Bäumen wo grad maln Metter Platz zwischen ist . 
 Macht schon einiges aus was das Werfen angeht


----------



## Revilo62 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, dann werf ich wohl gut.
> Fange momentan aber auch schlecht. In letzter Zeit fang ich nur die Bruthechte. Auf dicken Blinker/Spinner...
> 
> Liegt aber auch an der Kombi aus Schnur und Rute. Die Shotgun mit der PowerPro lässt sich sowas von genau werfen, da werf ich auf 10m locker flockig ausm Handgelenk zwischen 2 ins Wasser ragenden Bäumen wo grad maln Metter Platz zwischen ist .
> Macht schon einiges aus was das Werfen angeht



Wow |stolz:


----------



## Purist (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Hm, dann werf ich wohl gut.



Ich werfe auf 40m Entfernung fast immer auf den Meter genau, unter 30m sogar auf 50cm und darunter. Kommt eine starke Windböe, kann es trotzdem passieren, dass meine kontruktionsbedingt windanfällige Spinnermontage mit 10m Versatz herunterkommt und im Ufergestrüpp landet. Dabei ist es auch nicht so, dass meinen Wurfstil nicht den Windverhältnissen anpassen würde |rolleyes , manches ist dabei Glücksspiel.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Alles gut, war auch nicht so ganz ernst gemeint 
 Bei uns hier aufm Lande herrschen eh andere Verhältnisse was Gewässer, Wind, Gestrüpp etc angeht.


----------



## jkc (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Also doch nicht überkreuzen...Aber wie soll das gehen?...



Hi, ganz einfache Lösung ist es vor dem Durchfädeln des Stahls die Quetschülse etwas vorzuquetschen damit sie einen ovalen Querschnitt erhält. Bei passender Hülsengröße gehen die beiden Stränge dann nur noch parallel da durch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Schöner Tipp, werde ich direkt mal testen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Den Überstand kann man abzwicken, falls er stört.
> 
> Anschließend kann man über die Hülse noch einen Schrumpfschlauch drübermachen, wenn man möchte.


Der Überstand ist aber mit das schlimmste, da kann und wird man sich böse mit pieksen, wenigstens beim Fisch lösen. 
Verheddern und Mitnahme von Gemülle kommt auch noch dazu.  

Deswegen führe ich inzwischen das Ende zuruck in die Hülse, der 3.Durchgang nimmt ja nicht mehr eine weitere Breite des Stahldurchmessers in Anspruch.

Wenn Du das allerdings überschrumpfst, dann wäre der Stahlüberstand ja kaschiert. 


Wenn man bischen Zeit und Ruhe hat, sind getwizzelte (und dann noch verklebte) Fächer aber deutlich besser, vor allem haltbarer im ausschließlich demselben Material. 
Gequetsche Vorfächer sind wenigstens beim Werfen unterschiedlicher Kunstköder stark im Nachteil, da die vordere Hülse einen primären Bruchpunkt darstellt. 

Ein Hecht hat mir das noch nicht im Drill geschafft, dafür gibts aber auch ordentlich Gegendruck  gegen Eindrehen, Schlagen und dergleichen Fieslichkeiten.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal twizzlen sobald mein neuer Draht da ist.
 Kann ich denn jeden Sekundenkleber ausm Baumarkt nehmen? Will nicht für jeden Kleinkram extra ne Bestellung machen...


----------



## master030 (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Die Hülsen so eng wie möglich wählen, oval vorquetschen, dann kreuzt sich nichts. Gleich so quetschen das man kein überstand (herausstehendes Ende) hat oder schrumpfschlauch benutzen.


----------



## Nordan (13. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal twizzlen sobald mein neuer Draht da ist.
> Kann ich denn jeden Sekundenkleber ausm Baumarkt nehmen? Will nicht für jeden Kleinkram extra ne Bestellung machen...



Meiner Meinung nach ja.
Hab bis jetzt für alles (auch Karpfenvorfach) einfach irgendeinen Sekundenkleber benutzt. Meistens kauf ich aber eine Marke wenn diese im ANgebot ist, hält sich ja.

Tipp:Nach benutzung den Kleber aus der "Tülle" klopfen und die angebrochene Packungen stehend im Kühlschrank lagern. Hält dann quasi für immer.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

So Leute gibt Neuigkeiten,

ich hab jetzt mal bissl investiert und mir ne vernünftige Zange geholt. 6 Druckpunkte mit sauberer Verarbeitung. 1A Quetschungen. Dazu ENDLICH vernünftige Hülsen die so lang sind, dass an beiden Enden noch Luft ist. Zumal ebenfalls top verarbeitet. Es steht und fällt, wenns ums Herstellen von Stahlvorfächern geht, ALLES mit dem Werkzeug. Ich kann jedem nur raten investiert da etwas mehr. Vor allem bei den Hülsen und der Zange. Ich habe vorher die Cormoran Zange benutzt, die ist unterirdisch. Hat angeblich 5 Druckpunkte, 1/2 Zangen ist so schlecht verarbeitet, das 1 Druckpunkt fast nicht mehr vorhanden ist und die restlichen 4 sehr unsauber gearbeitet. Kein Witz, damit kann man keine Vorfächer herstellen. Die andere Zange ist grenzwertig. Würde ich keinem empfehlen. Kauft einmal teuer dafür gut. Auch die Quetschhülsen sind absolut top. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.

ALLERDINGS, das Problem mit dem Überkreuzen des Vorfachs IN der Hülse besteht weiterhin. Ich hab zig Stähle und zig Hülsen probiert - immer dasselbe. Ohne extrem pingeliges Vorquetschen der Hülse nicht anders möglich. Und das wird auch bei jedem von euch so sein, wenn ihr das mal genau analysiert .

Ich mache irgendwann nochmaln Test, ob das Stahlvorfach unter der Hülse wirklich so extrem beschädigt wird beim Quetschen. Hat einer ne Idee, wie ich ne gequetschte Hülse wieder aufbekomme, sodass ich den Stahl darunter begutachten kann, ohne diesen durch das Aufmachen zu beschädigen?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS, das Problem mit dem Überkreuzen des Vorfachs IN der Hülse besteht weiterhin. Ich hab zig Stähle und zig Hülsen probiert - immer dasselbe. Ohne extrem pingeliges Vorquetschen der Hülse nicht anders möglich. Und das wird auch bei jedem von euch so sein, wenn ihr das mal genau analysiert .



Ein völlig überbewertetes Phänomen, passieren tut das sicher öfter als man denkt, passieren tut da in der Regel nichts!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Denke ich auch.

Schaut man sich Videos von Profis an wie schnell die ihre Vorfächer binden, dass Überkreuzt sich zu 100%...


----------



## Reg A. (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> ALLERDINGS, das Problem mit dem Überkreuzen des Vorfachs IN der Hülse besteht weiterhin. Ich hab zig Stähle und zig Hülsen probiert - immer dasselbe. Ohne extrem pingeliges Vorquetschen der Hülse nicht anders möglich. Und das wird auch bei jedem von euch so sein, wenn ihr das mal genau analysiert .



Bei Stahl ist es meiner Erfahrung nach völlig Latte, ob sich das Vorfach in der Hülse kreuzt oder nicht. Hab da auch nie drauf geachtet. Bastel meine Vorfächer jetzt schon seit Jahren selbst und hatte bei selbst hergestellten Vorfächern noch nie nen Vorfachbruch, weder in der Hülse noch sonstwo.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (27. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Klasse danke für die Info, beruhigt mich ungemein 

Es geht mir dabei nicht um den Haken oder den Köder, der ggf mal verloren gehen könnte. Ich Sorge mich um die Fische, die dadurch jämmerlich verenden können. Da macht mir mein Gewissen nen Strich durch die Rechnung sonst hätte ich es längst "einfach mal drauf ankommen lassen".


----------



## Reg A. (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Wenns dich beruhigt, dann mach doch nen "Trockentest". Mach ich auch immer wieder mal stichprobenartig bei Stahl, bei Titan sogar immer. Bei letztgenanntem Material achte ich aber auch peinlichst genau darauf, dass sich der Draht in der Hülse nicht kreuzt (wenn ich quetsche). Denn im Gegensatz zu Stahl verzeiht dir Titan das Kreuzen nicht so leicht... (Nur für den Fall, dass du auch damit mal anfangen willst.)


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Mache mit jedem meiner gebundenen Vorfächer nen Zugtest. 
Wie machst du den Trockentest?

 Hast du einen Trick um das hinzubekommen mit dem Nicht-Kreuzen? Ich habe damit wirklich Probleme. Vor allem bei den jetzigen Quetschhülsen. Die passen perfekt, aber wenn ich vorquetsche bekomme ich den Draht wahrscheinlich nicht mehr durch...

 Wie handlest du das?

 Danke schonmal


----------



## Reg A. (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Vorfach montieren; rausgehen; Snap in irgendwas einhängen, was den brachialen Kräften standhält; Snap schließen; auf gewünschte Distanz gehen (bei mir so 7-10m); Bremse so weit wie gewünscht zudrehen (bei mir komplett oder fast komplett zu, kommt auf die Rolle an); und dann draufzimmern, was das Zeug hält; mehrfach, ruhig auch sehr schnell hintereinander. Simuliert sozusagen die Kopfstöße eines wirklichen großen Hechtes im Nahbereich. Da darf im Ernstfall kein Zweifel hinsichtlich der Materialkomponenten aufkommen! 
So teste ich nicht nur meine Vorfächer, sondern auch die gewünschte Bremseinstellung sowie mein komplettes Set up auf Schwachpunkte. 

Zum Thema nicht überkreuzen: Da quetsche ich (bei Titan) die Hülse ganz leicht und vorsichtig vor, so dass der Querschnitt nicht mehr rund sondern oval ist. Dann durchfädeln und schon kreuzt sich nichts mehr (bei Verwendung der richtigen Hülsengröße). Zumindest bei mir nicht. Probiers einfach mal aus. Schlimmstenfalls hast du eine Klemmhülse geschrottet  Welche Hülsen und welchen Stahl benutzt du denn?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Den in 24lbs
https://www.athleteshop.de/quantum-...MIkJSWz8fH1gIVzLftCh1sUggvEAQYAyABEgKi9_D_BwE 

Die Hülsen in den bieden Größen. Die Hülsen sind spitze. Ich teste nachher mal obs nicht doch klappt. Sonst bestell ich die einfach größer, aber eigentlich sollten die passen für den Stahl. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/302052645781?chn=ps&dispItem=1
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/330865216777?chn=ps&var=540139572563&dispItem=1

Bei Stahl quetscht du nicht vor?

Btw. Ich habe das schon oft probiert mit vorquetschen, da hatte ich allerdings noch ne grottige Zange. Habe gestern ne neue bekommen, die du im Bild siehst vom vorherigen Post #45 von mir. Damit sollte es vernünftig gehen. Teste das nachher nochmal.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Man kann daraus auch ne Wissenschaft machen....quetsch dein Stahl einfach und fertig, das hält mehr wie du ziehen kannst bei nem 24lb Seil.


----------



## Reg A. (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ja, die Hülsen von Drennan sind klasse, die benutze ich auch 
Zum Stahl kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich den noch nie benutzt habe (nehme da auch meistens Drennan 1x7).

Und nein, bei Stahl quetsche ich nicht vor, da es meiner Erfahrung nach egal ist, ob der Stahl sich in der Hülse kreuzt oder nicht. Hab in all den Jahren, in denen ich meine Vorfächer selbst herstelle, bisher nicht einen Vorfachbruch gehabt, weder in der Hülse noch sonstwo (wie bereits erwähnt), und da waren sicherlich einige Überkreuzungen dabei.
Bei gekauften Fertigvorfächern zuvor sah das leider anders aus! Da lags aber wohl eher auch nicht an dem Kreuzen des Drahts in der Hülse...


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man kann daraus auch ne Wissenschaft machen....quetsch dein Stahl einfach und fertig, das hält mehr wie du ziehen kannst bei nem 24lb Seil.



Wobei zudem in der Überschrift steht "binden" !

 Früher habe ich nur "getwizzelt" 
 Gequetscht niemals!!!!!!!!!!!

 Heutzutage verwende ich nur noch TITAN.....und
 das wird "geknotet" :m


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ok Leute, wie gesagt ich sorge mich um die Fische.

 Ich mache mal den Belastungstest von dir, Reg. Habe bisher immer nur Zugtest per Hand mit Vorfach einhängen gemacht. Habe zwar auch mal ruckartige Schläge simuliert, aber deine Methode ist super! Vor allem praxisnäher gehts ja eigentlich kaum.

 Danke Leute, ihr seid klasse!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Man kann daraus auch ne Wissenschaft machen....quetsch dein Stahl einfach und fertig, das hält mehr wie du ziehen kannst bei nem 24lb Seil.



Seit ich die neue Zange habe wird da nichts durchrutschen, da bin ich mir sicher. Die 6 Druckpunkte auf den geilen Hülsen, da rutscht niemals was durch. Es ging mir halt um das "Zerquetschen" des Stahls in der Hülse. Habe mal den Stahl zum Testen direkt in die Zange gelegt und gequetscht. Da sind dann zwar die einzelnen Faser "aufgegangen" aber an sonst sah der Stahl noch recht gut aus. Wenn dann noch ne Hülse zwischen ist, sollte er ja eigentlich noch weniger beschädigt werden.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Kann man Titan wirklich Knoten wie ne normale Monofile? Damit wäre man dann eigentlich auf der sichersten Seite...Nen Knoten ist bei mir noch nie aufgegangen, bzw ne Schlaufe...

 Bobster, du machst dann wahrscheinlich normal Schlaufe und den Drilling mit dem Clinchknoten, oder wie machst du das? Weil dann probiere ich Titan auch mal aus.


----------



## Reg A. (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Bobster schrieb:


> Früher habe ich nur "getwizzelt"
> Gequetscht niemals!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Heutzutage verwende ich nur noch TITAN.....und
> das wird "geknotet" :m



Mehr Ausrufezeichen hatteste wohl nicht auf Lager? Schön, dann hast du immer getwizzelt, ich quetsch lieber (bei Stahl). Führen ja bekanntlich viele Wege nach Rom 

Titan (benutze ich auch häufiger als Stahl) knote ich bis 50lbs, darüber quetsche ich. Hab bisher aber keine Pros und Contras entdecken können; richtig geknotet hälts, richtig gequetscht auch. 

@Vincent: klar kann man Titan knoten, zumindest bis zu ner gewissen Stärke. Wie der Knoten an ner Mono sieht der Knoten an nem Titanvorfach aber nicht aus  Und an nen Drilling (zum Deadbaiten) würde ich eh kein Titan knoten, wozu auch? Selbst 1x7er Titan ist nicht sonderlich geschmeidig, das bringt das Material nun mal so mit sich. 
Ich denke (ohne es zu wissen), dass bobster sich hier auf Vorfächer fürs Spinnfischen bezogen hat.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ja Spinnfischen meinte ich auch. Wie will man denn ne Schlaufe anders knoten? Und den Snap kann man doch dann auch mitm normalen Knoten befestigen.
Warten wir mal was bobster sagt.

Schlagtest auf 3m hat mein Vorfach bestanden. Von Rausrutschen keine Spur. Hatte nicht mehr Distanz gerade zur Hand. Aber ich sag mal so: reißt es bei 3m nicht reißt es auch bei 10 nicht. Muss mir da mal iwas basteln, is ja n klacks.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Klappt doch recht gut mit dem Vorquetschen. Ging vorher wahrscheinlich nur nicht weil Zange und Hüllen fürn Popo waren. So kann ich beruhigt 8 Druckpunkte auf die Hülse brezeln und hab endlich ein sicheres Gefühl beim Angeln.

Ich kann jedem, der sich neu dazu entscheidet seine Vorfächer zu quetschen nur empfehlen, kauft euch die Drennan Hülsen. Die sind derart stabil und wertig gearbeitet, da kommt meiner Meinung nach nicht viel ran. In Kombination mit der Zange absolut Sahne!


----------



## zandertex (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

ein ganz enger rapalaknoten,der nach dem knoten noch kurz verdreht wird....erspart hülsen und zange.


----------



## zandertex (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*


----------



## Bobster (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

So wie Zandertex es beschreibt ......

 oder so....



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bTXeHGHLXM

und dazu 2 Vorfachringe.

https://www.germantackle.de/Stroft-...MI0sGLjcrI1gIVhJ8bCh2E-AjLEAQYAiABEgJ8e_D_BwE

Schrumpfschläuche nicht vergessen oder flüssigen Kautschuk.

Den Rest könnt Ihr selber googeln :q

 p.s. Wer klaut hier Ausrufezeichen ???????????????????


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eztEMEr5OaU

Guckt mal, der quetscht auch voll drauf. Ist Titan wirklich so empfindlich?

Aber der Rapalaknoten ist top. Dann gibt's ab jetzt gequetschtes Stahl für KöFi und Titan fürs Blinkern


----------



## Reg A. (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich sag doch, viele Wege führen nach Rom 
Knotest du sauber, hälts. Quetscht du sauber, hälts auch. Zur reinen Kostenersparnis würde ich allerdings nicht knoten; bei den hunderten bis paar tausend Öcken, die ich jedes Jahr für Tackle ausgebe, sind die Kosten für Klemmzange und Hülsen nicht mal marginal...

Und ob Titan empfindlich ist? Klares Jein! Titan verzeiht dir nicht so leicht Fehler wie Stahl (z.B. Überkreuzungen beim Quetschen). Wenn man Fehlerquellen in der Verarbeitung ausschließt, ist es aber doch sehr robust. Das "Hauptproblem" bei Titan ist allerdings, dass du Beschädigungen nicht siehst (von gebrochenen Strängen bei 1x7 abgesehen). Da hilft nur Profilaxe. Ich z.B. schmeiß jedes Titanvorfach nach zehn Angeltagen runter, egal ob's beschädigt ist oder nicht, bei reinem Jerkeinsatz sogar nach fünf Angeltagen (ganz andere Belastung für das Marerial). 

Und ob bei mir Titan oder Stahl zum Einsatz kommt, bestimmt meine Köderaus- und Gewässerwahl: kommts auf direkten Köderkontakt an (z.b. beim Jerken) und ist kaum mit Abrissen zu rechnen, benutz ich Titan. Benötigt der Köder mehr "Spiel" (z.b. kleine und mittlere GuFis) oder ist das Gewässer sehr hängerträchtig, so dass mehrere Abrisse pro Session die Regel sind, benutz ich Stahl (ja, hier achte ich auf den Kostenfaktor! ).


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Klasse Antwort danke 

Ich habe ja insgesamt Vorfächer aus 25m Stahl hergestellt, die müssen erstmal verbraucht werden. Allerdings sind die meisten noch mit schlechter Klemmzange und eher weniger guten Hülsen hergestellt worden. Ich glaub ich knipps die alle nochmal ab und mach die vernünftig neu. Dann wird das ein oder andere zwar etwas kurz, aber besser als wenn der Fisch mit dem Haken im Schlund rumschwimmt.


----------



## Reg A. (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Kann dir bei nem kurzen Vorfach aber auch passieren, z.b. wenn der Hecht (gerade bei kleinen Ködern) voll inhaliert und dadurch überbeisst oder sich einrollt, sodass deine Schnur mit den Zähnen in Kontakt kommt. Meine Vorfächer haben immer mindestens 50cm Länge, i.d.R. eher 60-70. Ist kein Naturgesetz, aber wenn dir das Fischwohl so am Herzen liegt (wie mir auch), solltest du das evtl. berücksichtigen. 

Und gern geschehen


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Mache ich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Kürzere+dünne Vorfächer von vlt. 15-20cm Stahl + Wirbel/Snaps verwende ich gerne bei der Barsch+Forellenfischerei, wenn eigentlich kein Hecht drauf beißen sollte und es auch nicht darf, aber für den absoluten Notfall so ein Stückchen Stahl eben besser ist als nichts, sogar ein langer Spinnerdraht oder Bleikopfspinner funktioniert in solchen Fällen schon sehr gut. 

Die längsten Vorfächer braucht man mit Köfis dran, und wenn man die an einer Grundrute auslegt, noch länger :q 

Ich habe mit Rückengürtel- und Maulgürtelhechten schon die Erfahrung machen dürfen, dass auch ein ziemlich langes Vorfach von 50cm kurz sein kann, wenn Hecht sich einwickeln will. Sogar den Snap mit dem Stahldraht öffnen hat er geschafft, aber der Draht war dann auch eingehakt und die Schlinge inkl. Maulkorb war dann auch so zugezogen, dass ihm die Luft ausging. :q
1:0 für mich, aber mir hat das gezeigt, dass bei 2 oder mehr Umdrehungen schnell mal die Hauptschnur vors Maul kommen könnte. |uhoh:


----------



## Bobster (29. September 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Rücken- und Maulgürtelhechte


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (28. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich habe mir nochmal die Mühe gemacht, euch einen Vergleich der billigen Cormoran Zange (7€) und der hochwertigen BFT (17€) zu zeigen. Hier sieht man die massiven Unterschiede. Die Cormoran ist schlecht gearbeitet und quetscht dementsprechend sehr schlecht. Dabei ist das die Zange von zweien, die noch gut gearbeitet war. Bei der anderen waren die Druckpunkte wirklich unterirdisch. Habe ich sofort weggeschmissen.


----------



## Wildkirsche (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Hallo zusammen,
beim Thema Stahlvorfach bin ich auch seit 2-3 Jahren am rumexperimentieren. Verwende meist Stahlvorfach mit knapp 7 kg Tragkraft. Anfangs hatte ich Flexonit mit passenden Hülsen und einer nicht ganz billigen 5-Punkt-Quetschhülsenzange verwendet. Habe besonders darauf geachtet, daß sich das Vorfach in der Hülse nicht überkreuzt hat, daß die Druckpunkte zentrisch auf der Hülse waren und auf angemessene Handkraft beim Zudrücken. 
Das Ergebnis war, daß einige Vorfächer gut hielten, aber andere am Ende der Hülse gerissen waren (habe immer im Anschluss ans Binden eine Zugprobe gemacht). Meiner Meinung nach sind Quetschhülsen, zumindest in diesem Tragkraftbereich (sehr kleine Vorfachdurchmesser) eigentlich zu unkalkulierbar. Es scheint mir mehr oder weniger Glückssache zu sein, ob's hält oder nicht. Ich bin mitlerweile vom Quetschen weggegangen und verzwirbele (twizzle) nur noch. Das Ergebnis: Absolut zuverlässige Verbindungen mit hoher Tragkraft und simpler Anwendung. Zum Twizzeln nehme ich Seven Strand mit 6-7 kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Also bei mir halten, seitdem ich die Zange und speziell diese Hülsen habe, alle Vorfächer. Ich mache auch immer Zugtests. Welche Hülsen hattest du? Denn die spielen eine sehr wichtige Rolle meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Wildkirsche (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

ich hatte immer die Flexonit-Quetschhülsen genommen zu dem Flexonit-Vorfach. Die Hülsen waren vom Durchmesser passend für das Vorfach


----------



## Tommi-Engel (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ihr macht da echt eine Wissenschaft draus, oder|kopfkrat

Stahl nehme ich zum Kunstköderangeln das preiswerte 1x7 von Profi Blinker( Meterpreis ab 0,20€) oder wenn es mal etwas dünner sein soll das 1x7 von Quantum.
Flexonit macht beim Angeln mit Köderfisch Sinn, beim Spinnfischen bringt es meiner Meinung nach keine Vorteile.

Quetschhülsen nehme ich von Jenzi (100 St. für 2,90€). Die sind sind am preiswertesten und haben bist jetzt immer gehalten.
Zange reicht auch die von Jenzi. Für 9,90 € ist die auch ganz klarer Preis/Leistungssieger.


----------



## Wildkirsche (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

ja genau, .....Wissenschaft draus machen.....
Deshalb sag ich ja: Günstiges Seven Strand 1x7 nehmen und verzwirbeln, einfach und genial !


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich trau dem verzwirbeln net so (frag mich net warum - Gefühl).

Komme immer mehr wieder zurück (blinkern) zum fertige Vorfächer kaufen.

Das selber zimmern wenn, dann auch mit Hülse und Zange..


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Gibt definitiv gute Fertigvorfächer z. B. die von Flexonit. Habe da selbst noch welche von rumliegen. Aber da stört mich der Wirbel meistens. Die finde ich irgendwie immer zu groß und wirken, im Vergleich zum Rest, irgendwie billig. Zu dem kann man halt mit Stärke und Länge kaum variieren. Darum quetsche ich. Klappt bisher super mit dem Tackle.


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Zum gezielten Hechtangeln benutz ich wieder gekaufte Vorfächer, selbst quetschen lohnt sich bei meinem Verbrauch nicht.
Beim Barscheln in Gewässern mit Hechtgefahr sind mir aber die Wirbel und Karabiner an den Fertigen zu grob, da nehme ich 1x19 Flexonit und knote mit einem "improved figure eight knot" den Stahl direkt an einen kleinen Snap und einen Plitzenbauerring für die Befestigung an den Köder oder die Hauptschnur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Der Knoten hält echt? 
Ich kenn nur normalen 8-Knoten , ist "improved" das mit doppelt gelegter Schnur?


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Im Prinzip "muss" ich auch nicht selber quetschen. Mein Verschleiß ist nicht so hoch.  Aber ich finds irgendwie geil mit Selbstgebautem Tackle zu angeln. Hat was.


----------



## kingpimpz (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal eine Gitarrensaite als Vorfach verwendet und es hat mich überzeugt.
Köderwechsel dauert länger aber dafür hat man kein störendes gerödel dran, der den fisch doch abschrecken könnte.
Ich hab damit erfolgreich einen 70er Hecht an land geführt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Laichzeit (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ich mach den hier:
http://i.cdn-surfline.com/fishtrack/2014/editorial/10_October/Figure8_knot/Figure8_Knot_03.jpg

Und nehme das 6,6kg Flexonit, das ist im Vergleich zur ML-Rute und der 6-8lbs Hauptschnur zum barscheln also überdimensioniert. Beim Hängerabreißen bricht das FC, ich schätze, der Stahl hält mit dem Knoten ca. 4kg und ist damit nicht das schwächste Glied in der Kette.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



kingpimpz schrieb:


> Ich hab heute zum ersten Mal eine Gitarrensaite als Vorfach verwendet und es hat mich überzeugt.
> Köderwechsel dauert länger aber dafür hat man kein störendes gerödel dran, der den fisch doch abschrecken könnte.
> Ich hab damit erfolgreich einen 70er Hecht an land geführt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk



Hehe geil, aber wird das auf Dauer nicht ein teurer Spaß?
Aber da muss doch dann auchn Wirbel ran oder nicht? Und ne Schlaufe...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



laichzeit schrieb:


> ich mach den hier:
> http://i.cdn-surfline.com/fishtrack/2014/editorial/10_october/figure8_knot/figure8_knot_03.jpg
> 
> und nehme das 6,6kg flexonit, das ist im vergleich zur ml-rute und der 6-8lbs hauptschnur zum barscheln also überdimensioniert. Beim hängerabreißen bricht das fc, ich schätze, der stahl hält mit dem knoten ca. 4kg und ist damit nicht das schwächste glied in der kette.


danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Ob das in so dünnen Durchmessern wie im Süßwasser auch echt hält?
Haste schon mal getestet, Wolle?

Video war cool..

Geht ja echt einfach (wenngleich zum Barschangeln echt "leicht" überdimensioniert)  ;-)))


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das in so dünnen Durchmessern wie im Süßwasser auch echt hält?



Fraglich...


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selber binden*

Bin wie gesagt auch überzeugter Twizzler und verarbeite mein 1x7 bis 40 lbs schon ne halbe Ewigkeit so wie in diesem Video mit Uli Beyer:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j268_yFfMkM

Ich gehe jeweils zweimal durch das Öhr (zwecks "Doppel-Lastverteilung") und glühe das wegstehende Wickel-Ende vorher zur Hälfte aus

--> das ergibt dann einen sehr sauberen "Abschluss" und hält extrem gut bei quasi 100 % Tragkrafterhalt - habe da in all den Jahren noch nie einen Fisch und/oder Köder durch Vorfachbruch beim Drillen verloren (wobei ich nicht drillen, sondern landen will - und entsprechend kompromisslos vorgehe; der Stuff wird bei mir daher nicht gerade gestreichelt).

Ich drehe mir da immer im Winter einen ganzen Saisonvorrat von Spinnvorfächern in verschiedenen Tragkräften zusammen - direkt am Wasser bastele ich nie, das kann ich gar nicht brauchen (da will ich angeln und nicht fummeln).

1x7 ab 40 lbs aufwärts quetsche ich aber auch, weil einem das Twizzeln  da dann fast die Finger bricht (vor allem bei ummanteltem 1x7).

Und 7x7 sowieso, da das mit Twizzeln nicht vernünftig hält (in Stahl-Knoten habe ich kein Vertrauen).


----------

